# Balancing Act -- must Jo choose between family and love? -- 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Balancing Act (A Modern Romance Tale)

Jo's life is split between her two young children, a remote and neglectful ex, and a brand-new boyfriend who she loves but who's been hurt himself and is afraid to re-commit. It's a balancing act that often leaves her weary and frustrated. But when she finally has to choose between her new love and her kids ... is there really any choice, or can she somehow change him?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony ---------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you, B&A!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's the story again. Sample it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Also in this series is _The Rose Cottage_ (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this story. It first appeared in _Woman_ magazine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's hope it gets warmer soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's _Balancing Act_ again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again. Take a look at _The Rose Cottage_ too (in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's no longer in my signature, but you can find it easily enough. The reviews are below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's _Balancing Act_ again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The other book under my A.G. byeline is _The Rose Cottage_ -- reviews below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But this one's good too. First appeared in _Woman_ magazine, UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another, long overdue.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look at _Balancing Act_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... fit, tanned, and ready for more writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick ... I'm working hard, producing new stuff, which will be on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and plenty more (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these books a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at my newly-updated website -- the link is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've changed that to my blog link ... you can access my website any old how.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel and a new short story collection due out soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to all of my readers ... and to my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Be sure to read plenty of good fiction, whatever your taste.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new ebook out soon -- a futuristic murder mystery, this time. Just finishing putting the material together.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a vampire novel coming in September. See more on my Blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more new books news coming very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's on my blog now: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New novels and collections on Kindle very soon ... promise!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------

